# Video of a Fountain eating up a Cat



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Sail boats are the way to go


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

All I see is a jpeg. It's ok, not everyone can be cool like me. lol


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Where's the vid?


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.fishteamnotorious.com/images/vids/flyby_thumb.jpg
> I gave my friend a 30 minute head start going fishing offshore. He was in a 30 foot Cat with twin 200 Suzuki. He said that I would never catch him. I told him to keep out his video camera and film me when I came flying by him. The video is the proof. Mono or Cat????????????


What were the seas like?


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Anyone knows a cat is slower than a go-fast boat. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Snap Draggin said:


> What were the seas like?


It really is never ending............................


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

The video is at www.fishteamnotorious.com under the video tab button


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> It really is never ending............................


...but he is not comparing apples to apples. Sight Cast pretty much summed it up. Don't be hatin'. Jealousy is a wasted emotion. :slimer:


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The video is at www.fishteamnotorious.com under the video tab button


I ask you again...what were the seas like?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

it was a solid 3-4 foot


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

...and how fast was the Fountain running in them?


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

thoe videos look like 1' seas, not 3-4....... I stopped arguing the whole cat/mono thing a while back. I owned a mono and sold it to fish with my friends in smaller cats....... If I buy another boat it will be a 25-30' cat or 35+ mono, that is about equal of the rides...... I have been in a 25' glacier bay and blow by many small sportfishers and 30'+ center consoles on 3'+ days..... the reality is that not everyone lives on the water and can cherry pick your days to fish, when we go down there we fish on whatever day we get...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

cruising comfortable at twice the speed of the cat


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> It really is never ending............................


and I quote.........


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> cruising comfortable at twice the speed of the cat


Soooo you are saying that the Fountain was doing 60MPH in solid 3 - 4's? I call BS on that unless the Fountain was 60' long.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

It is like chevy vs ford, buy foreign!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Snap Draggin said:


> Soooo you are saying that the Fountain was doing 60MPH in solid 3 - 4's? I call BS on that unless the Fountain was 60' long.


yawn.............


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Snap Draggin said:


> ...but he is not comparing apples to apples. Sight Cast pretty much summed it up. Don't be hatin'. Jealousy is a wasted emotion. :slimer:


....ditto.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> It is like chevy vs ford, buy foreign!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am still calling BS on a boat running 60 MPH in "solid 3 - 4's" unless it is REAL long.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

No, the Fountain was doing 59MPH. You were almost on the mark. It sounds like you know what the capability of a Fountain is.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> No, the Fountain was doing 59MPH. You were almost on the mark. It sounds like you know what the capability of a Fountain is.


Nice try, but I'm still calling BS.
















Oh, and it looks to me like you are definitely in the dark on the capabilities of a Fountain.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

who really gives a ****? :headknock


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

Brian,

On behalf of a greatful nation, thank you from the bottom of our collective hearts for confirming that the laws of fluid dynamics are still in effect.

I, for one, will sleep easier tonight. If it's not too much trouble, would you mind speculating on the probability of the sun rising tomorrow?

Thanks bunches


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Show me a video of a Fountain eating up a Donzi, or a Glacier Bay eating up a World Cat. Apples to apples bro.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

I missed something.


----------



## hoser76 (Oct 29, 2008)

Personally knowing Brians driving ability since we were little, i find it hard to believe they out ran anything


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

lmao


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Brian did get boat back together?If not you can come fish with us, maybe some tuna soon.


----------



## CAJUN THUNDER (Sep 6, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> who really gives a ****? :headknock


thats exactly what i was thinking....who really care's???


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

*3 to 4s?*

I guess next time the bouys are calling 10 footers I am heading out!:dance:


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Fuelin said:


> Show me a video of a Fountain eating up a Donzi, or a *Glacier Bay eating up a World Cat*. Apples to apples bro.


LOL :rotfl:


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Fuelin said:


> Show me a video of a Fountain eating up a Donzi, or a Glacier Bay eating up a World Cat. Apples to apples bro.


Ive done this on my boat personally. Also made a pretty purple contender my $%^&*! on a run back inshore. funny how they think they've got you till you raise those trim tabs inside the jetties-reminds me of turning on the afterburners. The list goes on, donzi, contender, scarab, intrepid, yellowfin to name a few. people can argue about certain dislikes they have with fountain, but they cannot argue with speed. end of story.

but im yet to see a glacier bay smoke a worldcat-doubtful that will ever happen.

:ac550:
kisssm


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> Ive done this on my boat personally. Also made a pretty purple contender my $%^&*! on a run back inshore. funny how they think they've got you till you raise those trim tabs inside the jetties-reminds me of turning on the afterburners. The list goes on, donzi, contender, scarab, intrepid, yellowfin to name a few. people can argue about certain dislikes they have with fountain, but they cannot argue with speed. end of story.
> 
> but im yet to see a glacier bay smoke a worldcat-doubtful that will ever happen.
> 
> ...


That is the first intelligent post I have seen on here about a Fountain. No one is arguing that they are very fast. What I called BS on was that someone on here said his Fountain would do 60...ahem, I mean 59 in 3 - 4's.

Now as far as the rest of the post is concerned. I would say the intelligence continued there as well.


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

I didn't want to get involved in this one, but oh well.

Let's do the apples to apples thing.

I've got a small (20'6") Glacier Bay. Let's do 4' seas. I'll then challenge a 20' mono hull to a run offshore.

Let's see who not only gets there and back first, but see what's in the fishbox afterwards.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Snap Draggin said:


> That is the first intelligent post I have seen on here about a Fountain. No one is arguing that they are very fast. What I called BS on was that someone on here said his Fountain would do 60...ahem, I mean 59 in 3 - 4's.
> 
> Now as far as the rest of the post is concerned. I would say the intelligence continued there as well.


Come on snap-

you mean you dont like doing backward somesaults like shamu and getting tossed like a raggidy ann doll? dangit! i personally like to superman myself off the gunnel when hittin that occasional 5ft-er that sneaks up in the wave mix. makes for great aerials.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Fountains are definetly fast, but they'll also stuff that pointy nose right through a wave when it gets snotty enough. There is no perfect boat it's all give and take.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

z-cat said:


> I didn't want to get involved in this one, but oh well.
> 
> Let's do the apples to apples thing.
> 
> ...


20' boat in 4' seas? not me. mono or cat I'll fish the bays before offshore in conditions like that.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey Bill that sounds great. I would love to get out and do some Tuna Fishing on your new boat. The insurance company is still jacking me around on the boat. Looking forward to going to Nationals this year, had another great time last year. Hopefully you will get on the fish at the FLW Nationals, so that I can pot lick you the following weekend. I was just bored yesterday and wanted to stir up the pot. Boats are like cold beer, they are all great. I am sure that every member on here has the best boat an is the perfect angler.


----------



## Money Game (Feb 28, 2008)

> Boats are like cold beer, they are all great. I am sure that every member on here has the best boat an is the perfect angler.


Since I roll in a 30' Boston Whaler I obviously do not have to dignify that comment with a response.


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

z-cat said:


> I didn't want to get involved in this one, but oh well.
> 
> Let's do the apples to apples thing.
> 
> ...


I am your huckleberry, Brain and I are heading out Sunday we can test both of your skills fishing and boat driving :cop:. I have have a 20 FT SEA PRO.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

I prefer the blinding warp speed of my 34 foot trawler. I once blew by a shrimp boat that was anchored.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Kenner21 said:


> There is no perfect boat it's all give and take.


My point exactly. No doubt cat hulls are known for their ride. They are nowhere near a speed hull. Now as far as someone saying their boat (mono or cat) will do 59 MPH in 3 - 4's is completely full of it unless the boat is a lot longer than 30'. That tells me they have either never been in actual 3 -4's, or they have exaggerated tremendously.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

ELChupacabra said:


> I am your huckleberry, Brain and I are heading out Sunday we can test both of your skills fishing and boat driving :cop:. I have have a 20 FT SEA PRO.


sweet! its the battle of the junior mints! jk

come on elchupacabra-beat the cat! cut those waves like :an6:


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

My pops and I are looking at the Mares 38. Its one of the few cats that will play with the big boys IN TERMS OF SPEED!

http://www.marespowercats.com/models/38cc/index.html

esp with diesels as well. what do y'all think?
this boat has some serious speed for its size and great mileage for only 300 gal tank.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> My pops and I are looking at the Mares 38. Its one of the few cats that will play with the big boys IN TERMS OF SPEED!
> 
> http://www.marespowercats.com/models/38cc/index.html
> 
> ...


SSSSSSSSSSWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

pops told me they had one there rigged out with 4, yes *4 *i think merc 275s. ridiculous.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I am about to Snap my fingers and make the Draggin disappear. Does Draggin stand for, always draggin *** behind the mono hulls. I have never had a good chance to take a look at one in 3-4's. They just can not seem to keep up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

I've been in 3'-4's in a 31' Fountain Tournament Edition, more than once. We were lucky to get 30kts, and it beat the snot out of us. Don't care to do it again...


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I am about to Snap my fingers and make the Draggin disappear. Does Draggin stand for, always draggin *** behind the mono hulls. I have never had a good chance to take a look at one in 3-4's. They just can not seem to keep up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


tell you what Brian, you can snap your fingers all your want. SnapDraggin will be in my mares 38 when I get it with me. you can be in your modded out vhull fountain(been there done that, enjoyed it-nothing against it) and we can race. heck, 2 other guys are racing 20ft hulls here on the boards, i'll have a 38 cat and you can be in the fountain. hey we have to make sure we are both on the same size boat.the only guy that will be able to keep up with my boat (offshore boat that is) will be ghostrider(that i know of) and he's a stand up guy that only puts money where his mouth is. why dont we race out to the perdido spars? that way we can test em out on a nice 500mile round trip i.e.-fuel consumption, headache, sore back from the trip...what else? oh, they are also betting on filling fish boxes as well.id be willing to bet that wildside would tag along and maybe ghostrider ya know, just to see how it rides and if it was worth the money? who are you going to bring? team basspro? this boat will not only keep up, but will give me a smooth(ER) ride in those 3-4s bookin it at 59mph and blow your doors off. but then again, since we'll in a sense be "buddy boating" out there i'll slow down to keep up with you.

is that fair?

:ac550:
kisssm


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

JD761 said:


> I've been in 3'-4's in a 31' Fountain Tournament Edition, more than once. We were lucky to get 30kts, and it beat the snot out of us. Don't care to do it again...


hey but you aren't team brianbasspro!sad4smsad4sm


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> The video is at www.fishteamnotorious.com under the video tab button


you really consider that "4-5' chunkiness"?


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Brian's boat is a 38 Fountain! I will tell you the comparison of any large mono hull to any cat under 30 is not a fair comparison. You can run that Fountain in 3's just about as fast as you want. Bump the seas to 4-5's and watch all boats over 31 pass the Fountains like the were sitting still. I have seen it happen many time in tournaments. Last year at SKA Natinals we were my buddies 31 Cape Horn (bad arse boat). We were the 4th boat to check out running 50mph and watched all of the big trip and quad boats pass us until we hit the rough water (4-5's). Then we started passing boats. First the small ones then the Fountains. The only boats we did not pass were the big Contender's, Yellowfin's and Invincible's. Fountian's are very fast. But they ride like **** in big sea's. 

What time is the 20 footer race? And were from? May have to come down and watch this one. I may be willing to get infront of someone and knock the waves down for a small fee!!!!!!!! LOL.

David


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

Port Mansfield.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

It is only November and we are already *****in at each other about who's boat rides better and who's if faster. It is going to be a long winter!!! Hope the sea's stay good so people can get their SALT FIX or we might not make it throught the winter. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Mossy Oak said:


> Brian's boat is a 38 Fountain! I will tell you the comparison of any large mono hull to any cat under 30 is not a fair comparison. You can run that Fountain in 3's just about as fast as you want. Bump the seas to 4-5's and watch all boats over 31 pass the Fountains like the were sitting still. I have seen it happen many time in tournaments. Last year at SKA Natinals we were my buddies 31 Cape Horn (bad arse boat). We were the 4th boat to check out running 50mph and watched all of the big trip and quad boats pass us until we hit the rough water (4-5's). Then we started passing boats. First the small ones then the Fountains. The only boats we did not pass were the big Contender's, Yellowfin's and Invincible's. Fountian's are very fast. But they ride like **** in big sea's.
> 
> What time is the 20 footer race? And were from? May have to come down and watch this one. I may be willing to get infront of someone and knock the waves down for a small fee!!!!!!!! LOL.
> 
> David


David, thats fine that his boat is a 38 fountain, but what i will say is this. 59mph in 3-4s is retarded and i hope im no where near the boat when doing so. sure fountains go down in rough seas but maybe thats they driver as well? anyone can down in 2s if they dont know how to correctly drive the boat.

but then you say that his boat will go as fast in 3s as any but since when do the 4s make THAT much more of a difference? i agree with you on the other boats with the exception of the contender. i personally dont think they are THAT dry(which im sure will start another argument) but 3-4s are 3-4s and typically have an occasional 5ft-er in them. ive never been in solid 3' waves only, they are usually 3-4s with an occasional 5ft-er which makes me wonder how you passed up fountains and not the others, esp if his boat is capable of such feats? im just curious and know that variations occur.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

i love all of you and wish you all the best in catching fish....just breath its going to be alright


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

I mean 3 or less or 4 +. I have test ridden, fished in, and owned a quit a few boats. In my opinion the newer Contenders ride as good as any boat going. The Yellowfin's and Invincible's are awsome. I don't like any of the go fast boats anymore because I got tired of trying to see how fast I could go in big sea's. My back is anyways. I run a 34 Sea Vee with diesels and enjoy my 30 knot cruise. 3's 4's 5's All the same in mine. 

That Mares would be awsome with diesels. Are they straight inboard? I bet it would be cool with IPS drives!

David


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I am about to Snap my fingers and make the Draggin disappear. Does Draggin stand for, always draggin *** behind the mono hulls. I have never had a good chance to take a look at one in 3-4's. They just can not seem to keep up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Are your post straight from BassProShops and Tracker Marine customer relations dept.? Or from someone just representing them and their brand without their knowledge?


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

I also wanted to mention that Brandon (Chase This!) will be on my team bc hes a "tuna slaya" hahaha

the diesels are yanmars(yawn) so im not sure about it.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


[email protected] said:


> Sail boats are the way to go


Brian, Im just curious...is this why a sail boat is the way to go?

http://www.boats.com/listing/boat_de..._sortPrice%7c1
http://www.boats.com/listing/boat_de..._sortPrice|1

Are you talking up fountain in hopes that someone will see your smokin hot graphics or just plugging the team in hopes of sponsorship? 
If the boat is so great then why are you selling? 
we have had three days of arguing and countless threads, all over your sales pitch. 

"Brian, what Cat do you plan to buy"

Brandon and I were just curious so we could say hi on the water

:ac550:
kisssm


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

_You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Blue Water Breaux again._

LMAO

Brandon


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> My pops and I are looking at the Mares 38. Its one of the few cats that will play with the big boys IN TERMS OF SPEED!
> 
> http://www.marespowercats.com/models/38cc/index.html
> 
> ...


That is SWEET...reminds me of the Cobra hulls.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> _You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Blue Water Breaux again._
> 
> LMAO
> 
> Brandon


 Gotcha cuvurd Brandon


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I am about to Snap my fingers and make the Draggin disappear. Does Draggin stand for, always draggin *** behind the mono hulls. I have never had a good chance to take a look at one in 3-4's. They just can not seem to keep up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Blue Water Breaux said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Brian, Im just curious...is this why a sail boat is the way to go?
> 
> ...


It actually means draggin Red Snappers over the gunnels. That can be done in 3 - 4's in my World Cat quite comfortably. I'll bet you never actually saw 3 - 4 's in that cardboard go fast you have. They just appeared that big when they were actually 1 - 2's because you were getting the heck beat out of you and the crew. People actually sleep in my boat while I'm cruising in sloppy choppy threes. Not like yours where they are holding on for their lives and asking where the life jackets are.

Oh, BTW, now we actually see why you are embellishing about your little boat. You are trying to find a sucker to buy it!!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

dangit I hate not being able to give greenies!!!!
sad2sm



[email protected] said:


> Sail boats are the way to go





Snap Draggin said:


> It actually means draggin Red Snappers over the gunnels. That can be done in 3 - 4's in my World Cat quite comfortably. I'll bet you never actually saw 3 - 4 's in that cardboard go fast you have. They just appeared that big when they were actually 1 - 2's because you were getting the heck beat out of you and the crew. People actually sleep in my boat while I'm cruising in sloppy choppy threes. Not like yours where they are holding on for their lives and asking where the life jackets are.
> 
> Oh, BTW, now we actually see why you are embellishing about your little boat. You are trying to find a sucker to buy it!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice rods and reels, Brian. Pawn Shop run a sale that day? Sorry couldn't help myself.  Ok, I,m done being bad.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thats some funny stuff there. Where are those greens at? got to give you some



Chase This! said:


> Nice rods and reels, Brian. Pawn Shop run a sale that day? Sorry couldn't help myself.  Ok, I,m done being bad.


----------



## edex (Jul 18, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> Nice rods and reels, Brian. Pawn Shop run a sale that day? Sorry couldn't help myself.  Ok, I,m done being bad.


ZING OUTTA FKN LEFT FIELD! :rotfl: keyboard ninjas


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

If someone needs some new rods and reels, I know where you can get some


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

that 20' boat contest is gonna be no contest. that seapro will be lucky to get out of the jetties in 4' seas packed tight, when he does he is gonna be more wet than if he was swimming. lol.....


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

can I race too??


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

I'll bring a 38' Glasstream with trip 300's.:spineyes:


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Argo said:


> that 20' boat contest is gonna be no contest. that seapro will be lucky to get out of the jetties in 4' seas packed tight, when he does he is gonna be more wet than if he was swimming. lol.....


 Talking is one thing but proving it's another. What kind of boat do you have?


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Mossy Oak said:


> What time is the 20 footer race? And were from? May have to come down and watch this one. I may be willing to get infront of someone and knock the waves down for a small fee!!!!!!!! LOL.
> 
> David


 No help needed.


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Brian is there beer drinking at these races ,are they sactioned and is clothing optional? please get back to me with details.
Thanks, Former life member of the TKA


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

papotanic36 said:


> Brian is there beer drinking at these races ,are they sactioned and is clothing optional? please get back to me with details.
> Thanks, Former life member of the TKA


if you can't drink beer without getting naked, maybe you shouldn't drink :spineyes:


----------



## SpecialK (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.freemanboatworks.com/Freeman_33_Specs.php

Check ou tthe preformance specs at the bottom of the page...


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I got smart and sold my boat, was a 28' vhull center console..... now I fish with friends and charters.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

If you do drink beer and don't get naked you need to switch to whiskey!!!!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Mossy Oak said:


> If you do drink beer and don't get naked you need to switch to whiskey!!!!


Well thar ya go! That's why I try to get female crew members!

But I will say that anything much over 3-4 foot short period waves in a small craft is rough enough, and going fast like over 25 knots in that kind of water is pure-D heck. Are you folks kidding? Even in a catamaran it sux when you get into a steep Gulf chop and I don't care what you say.


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

I think I am getting ripped off at 6200rpms our boat burns a 100 gal a hour the gauge has to wrong. Mossy oak do you still repair gauges? or maybe you woulded mine checking mine. Your expert advise would be greatly appreciated. Does any one else have the same problem?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The truth be known, I have spent more time in most of the boats I have ever been on at between 12 and 18 knots offshore of Galvatraz. Sure, you can get a hotrod [ insert brand, style, and HP ] and go faster, but my tired old body says otherwise. A good autopilot and 5 MPG at 7 knots will get you farther on less fuel than anything else you can do to a boat. Just bring lots of beer and cigs.

On the other hand, running across a bay both ways to get offshore, a fast boat sure is nice. Mine has a 24 knot fast cruise and that's plenty for me.

Your performance might vary.


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

Snap Draggin said:


> My point exactly. No doubt cat hulls are known for their ride. They are nowhere near a speed hull. Now as far as someone saying their boat (mono or cat) will do 59 MPH in 3 - 4's is completely full of it unless the boat is a lot longer than 30'. That tells me they have either never been in actual 3 -4's, or they have exaggerated tremendously.


i will bet you my savings that a 38 foot fountain can run WFO in solid 3 foot chop.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

LaAngler said:


> i will bet you *my savings* that a 38 foot fountain can run WFO in solid 3 foot chop.


after last night, that might be a cup of coffee at best  Any boat that gets you out and back safely is a good boat. Blondes, brunettes, redheads, it's all good.


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Argo said:


> I got smart and sold my boat, was a 28' vhull center console..... now I fish with friends and charters.


 OK, I geuss there is no need in putting your two cents in then.:smile:


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

What time are we launching? The forecast for Sun. now shows solid 6's.

Remember, this is not a race down the East Cut. This is a contest of who can get offshore and back , and return with a decent box of fish.

And this is not insulting you, or your fishing skills.

This is about which boat will handle the chop better, a 20' Sea Pro, or a 20' Glacier Bay.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Mr. Bill please help me out with your expertise. You and myself have headed out into some pretty rough and nasty gulf chop in many SKA tournaments. I recall a tournament when it was you in the old 36 Contender, myself in my 38 Fountain and another infamous 34 Fountain making a 60 mile run into the devils mouth. We were leading the pack. What were the sea conditions and the avg. speed we were running? I know that your new 33T Contender is a bad mo fo. 3 years ago @ FLW Nationals When day two got postponed due to 7-10 foot seas, which day one was not that much better. I ran 65 miles staright into the devils mouth with Kawzar in his new 33T Contender right on my *** the whole way. Crazy thing is SNAFU in a 23 foot Contender showed up about 25 minutes later at the same spot.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

ELChupacabra said:


> OK, I geuss there is no need in putting your two cents in then.:smile:


Guess not since I never fished offshore in a bay boat and bragged how great it is in rough seas


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

It was a solid 4 to 5 ft and I was taking a butt wuping and I think everyone was too. I tried to catch carl in the 34 but he was not going to let me, But I know he is still hurting today so am I.I say we were running 40mph or faster


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

100 Gallons per hour. So does that mean you are getting 1 MPG!


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

"My toys are better than your toys" ...Geez this thread got dumber by the post.

To each their own!


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

z-cat said:


> What time are we launching? The forecast for Sun. now shows solid 6's.
> 
> Remember, this is not a race down the East Cut. This is a contest of who can get offshore and back , and return with a decent box of fish.
> 
> ...


make sure to get some video to post, should be entertaining


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

z-cat said:


> What time are we launching? The forecast for Sun. now shows solid 6's.
> 
> Remember, this is not a race down the East Cut. This is a contest of who can get offshore and back , and return with a decent box of fish.
> 
> ...


 OK, we going out of galveston? I dont think you hold enough gas to go were we are going. What kind of range do you have?


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Argo said:


> Guess not since I never fished offshore in a bay boat and bragged how great it is in rough seas


 You dont have to have a big boat to catch big fish. Who said it was a bay boat?


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

In those type of conditions, nothing smaller than this.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

We accept the challange to all who think that they can take us. This will be our boat of choice. It is not the boat, but the driver behind the magic


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> We accept the challange to all who think that they can take us. This will be our boat of choice. It is not the boat, but the driver behind the magic


Who is "we"?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

_Chase This_. No more trash talking about my high end equipment. The new Tuna Reels are in. I have a set of 20 with matching rods


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't see the picture. Walk over and tell Tom to fix you up with some new 50 Wides.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

:butterfly:doowapstasad4sm This is my CREW


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

I think you hurt his little feelings Brandon.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> :butterfly:doowapstasad4sm This is my CREW


Is that last one Tom, or Glenn???


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Snap Draggin, after he takes his whippn by Tom on Sunday


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Snap Draggin said:


> I think you hurt his little feelings Brandon.


LMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Snap Draggin, after he takes his whippn by Tom on Sunday


Bwwwaaaaahahahahahaha. Man, that's funny.

I see Tom lurking, and I see he is smart enough not to challege me. 

Tom, are you sure you want Brian pulling you into this?


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

I dont care what kind of magic you've got, but not much is gonna happen in that lightening rod offshore. better get to re-thinking your game plan 
:ac550:
kisssm



[email protected] said:


> We accept the challange to all who think that they can take us. This will be our boat of choice. It is not the boat, but the driver behind the magic


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

so whats this coming down to? team 2cool(me, brandon, snap, etc) vs team notorious basspro tracker?


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

That is a nice little bass boat, but it would not make it past the rollers at the Mansfield jetties. Be careful.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

z-cat said:


> That is a nice little bass boat, but it would not make it past the rollers at the Mansfield jetties. Be careful.


HEY, that's the Bass Pro SKA boat. Don't be hatein'

When yall gonna put that new wrap on that baby???


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

Where do you put the fish you catch?


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> so whats this coming down to? team 2cool(me, brandon, snap, etc) vs team notorious basspro tracker?


Blue water retard should be your new name, No Brandon not against me and I am sure not the entire team2cool is either. You are what I like to refer to as weekend warrior. Brandon, Y would I challenge you, you a V hull.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

z-cat said:


> Where do you put the fish you catch?


come on z-cat! nylon stringer on the back!:headknock


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

z-cat said:


> Where do you put the fish you catch?


 When I run out of room I will just put them on your boat I am sure you will have plenty of room.


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> come on z-cat! nylon stringer on the back!:headknock


 Thats your kind of fishing breaux dont bring that here maybe a fish bag is more becoming for you let me know ill get you one.:walkingsm


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

ELChupacabra said:


> Blue water retard should be your new name, No Brandon not against me and I am sure not the entire team2cool is either. You are what I like to refer to as weekend warrior. Brandon, Y would I challenge you, you a V hull.


when you learn to type English correctly then I'll listen ok Boashna?

in terms of your reply, what are you talking about? I never said anything about putting myself or B up against you. are you illiterate as well or just lacking reading comprehension skills?

and who the hell carries fish while running in a fish bag? it was simple sarcasm which like English, you clearly don't comprehend. Ya, lets put them in a fish bag. Lighten up. You also refer to me as a weekend warrior? Right, I guess that comes with having a job during the week instead of collecting handouts at home during the week right? Don't call me out boy when you know nothing of who I am or the fishing capabilities I have.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

wow, can't believe I wasted time reading this thread. I want my ten minutes back. You guys need to go fishing. yeah FYI monos suck in big seas, these guys are only doing 90mph in 4-8's.


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> when you learn to type English correctly then I'll listen ok Boashna?
> 
> in terms of your reply, what are you talking about? I never said anything about putting myself or B up against you. are you illiterate as well or just lacking reading comprehension skills?
> 
> and who the hell carries fish while running in a fish bag? it was simple sarcasm which like English, you clearly don't comprehend. Ya, lets put them in a fish bag. Lighten up. You also refer to me as a weekend warrior? Right, I guess that comes with having a job during the week instead of collecting handouts at home during the week right? Don't call me out boy when you know nothing of who I am or the fishing capabilities I have.


 I geuss you cant read your own posts. I am sorry for my spelling I am not a full keyboard ninja like you and YES my spelling is bad maybe some day it will be as good as yours. No hand outs here just a hard worker. But when your dad decides to get you that boat (Mares) let me know. As far as knowing anything about you u are correct I know nothing. I geuss I struck a nerve didnt know you were sensitive (probably miss spelled). But you should use the word boy loosely around me breaux.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

z-cat said:


> Where do you put the fish you catch?


they'd have to catch some first.....


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

11andy11 said:


> wow, can't believe I wasted time reading this thread. I want my ten minutes back. You guys need to go fishing. yeah FYI monos suck in big seas, these guys are only doing 90mph in 4-8's.


Just goes to show you...it takes team work between the driver, the navigator, and the equipment...unlike earlier suggestions!


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Next time I will let you borrow my 31 Cape Horn - you can catch him then, but you'll have to fix the autopilot first!

You'll be dry too!

But bring a backpack for anything you want to store - there ain't JACK SQUAT for storage on that boat!!

Can I have my bean bags back now? You tell big stories about that Ice bag hurting your back - I know you torqued it trying to "salvage" my 600# Ike soaked beanbags!!





papotanic36 said:


> It was a solid 4 to 5 ft and I was taking a butt wuping and I think everyone was too. I tried to catch carl in the 34 but he was not going to let me, But I know he is still hurting today so am I.I say we were running 40mph or faster


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

*oh dear*



ELChupacabra said:


> I geuss you cant read your own posts. I am sorry for my spelling I am not a full keyboard ninja like you and YES my spelling is bad maybe some day it will be as good as yours. No hand outs here just a hard worker. But when your dad decides to get you that boat (Mares) let me know. As far as knowing anything about you u are correct I know nothing. I geuss I struck a nerve didnt know you were sensitive (probably miss spelled). But you should use the word boy loosely around me breaux.


I can read my own posts and I re-read them just to make my case make sense to folk like yourself. Had I known you worked at BPS like Brian, I would have taken the statement in a different direction, but I clearly didn't know. I just figured all you guys at BPS were just as enthusiastic to spread the word around 2cool that you worked at BPS through your handle like Brian. Guess not? Are you embarrassed to say you work at BPS? Because I wasn't privy to this knowledge as some others were and you didn't relinquish it either; you chose to run your mouth and try to make me look like an idiot.

I also find it funny that you try to call my father out as well. Did you not have a father figure in your life? My father is a great man and a very successful one at that but I do not need his money to buy the finer toys I have enjoyed and will continue to enjoy in life. Just to educate you, since you know nothing of my personal history, my father and I split ownership/costs/maintenance of the boats right down the middle. I do not need my fathers money but we share the aforementioned because we can. So when I do get the boat and decide to keep it in Freeport, if not the other port, I'll let you know that way I can take you fishing and teach you a few things BOY.

Remember, this ain't my first rodeo and I'll put my money where my mouth is any time you want to take it out to the pond or the lake.

I'll make sure if I need a popping cork or a cane pole to stop in at BPS and visit the fishing department to shake your hand.

:ac550:
kisssm


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

What a POS thread..................


----------



## team notorious (Mar 21, 2006)

This thread was started in good fun. Let's just all be thankful that we are able to enjoy the boats that we have, and the time that we can spend on the water! BPS is a great place to work and they have been a great sponsor for me. If anyone needs any help when they stop by the store, just feel free to come and find me at any time!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Are crawfish still in season?


----------



## team notorious (Mar 21, 2006)

Are crawfish still in season? 

I tried to make good faith with my last post, but apparently Snap Draggin has short boat symdorme along with other issues. I see that you are from NEVERLAND, you may need just to stay back at the ranch and hang out with Mike and the kids! It is amazing how one GAFFTOP can ruin some good fun. I have never seen you at any local or national tournaments, so I guess that this speaks volumes for your so called FISHING SKILLS. Your boat talk is like bar talk. You must fell big when impressing other drunks, enough said. CRAWFISHING IS NOT MY THING, jusk ask around. And this will be my last post.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

team notorious said:


> Are crawfish still in season?
> 
> I tried to make good faith with my last post, but apparently Snap Draggin has short boat symdorme along with other issues. I see that you are from NEVERLAND, you may need just to stay back at the ranch and hang out with Mike and the kids! It is amazing how one GAFFTOP can ruin some good fun. I have never seen you at any local or national tournaments, so I guess that this speaks volumes for your so called FISHING SKILLS. Your boat talk is like bar talk. You must fell big when impressing other drunks, enough said. CRAWFISHING IS NOT MY THING, jusk ask around. And this will be my last post.


Hey Brian....Snap's ok, he's just takes a little getting used to. Good to see the Fountain made it thru ok. I'll see ya at the next POINTE tournament.

On a side note......I saw Michael Horton a few weeks ago and all is well.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

team notorious said:


> This thread was started in good fun. Let's just all be thankful that we are able to enjoy the boats that we have, and the time that we can spend on the water! BPS is a great place to work and they have been a great sponsor for me. If anyone needs any help when they stop by the store, just feel free to come and find me at any time!





team notorious said:


> Are crawfish still in season?
> 
> I tried to make good faith with my last post, but apparently Snap Draggin has short boat symdorme along with other issues. I see that you are from NEVERLAND, you may need just to stay back at the ranch and hang out with Mike and the kids! It is amazing how one GAFFTOP can ruin some good fun. I have never seen you at any local or national tournaments, so I guess that this speaks volumes for your so called FISHING SKILLS. Your boat talk is like bar talk. You must fell big when impressing other drunks, enough said. CRAWFISHING IS NOT MY THING, jusk ask around. And this will be my last post.


You just upset that Snappy didn't buy a boat from BassProShop or what? Between you and the other BassProShop workers that have posted on this thread tells me volumes about the place and lack of customer relations. If they don't run a boat sold by ya'll its a POS, they are a POS and have no fishing skills. Ya'll get that from the training manual when you hired on?


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

team notorious said:


> Are crawfish still in season?
> 
> I tried to make good faith with my last post, but apparently Snap Draggin has short boat symdorme along with other issues. I see that you are from NEVERLAND, you may need just to stay back at the ranch and hang out with Mike and the kids! It is amazing how one GAFFTOP can ruin some good fun. I have never seen you at any local or national tournaments, so I guess that this speaks volumes for your so called FISHING SKILLS. Your boat talk is like bar talk. You must fell big when impressing other drunks, enough said. CRAWFISHING IS NOT MY THING, jusk ask around. And this will be my last post.


BWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!! Did I hurt your little feelings too? Well, in case you missed it earlier, fill out the attached report and turn it in to the proper personnel.


----------



## CAJUN THUNDER (Sep 6, 2006)

Snap Draggin said:


> BWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!! Did I hurt your little feelings too? Well, in case you missed it earlier, fill out the attached report and turn it in to the proper personnel.


lmao!!!:cheers:


----------



## edex (Jul 18, 2008)

Too Tall said:


> You just upset that Snappy didn't buy a boat from BassProShop or what? Between you and the other BassProShop workers that have posted on this thread tells me volumes about the place and lack of customer relations. If they don't run a boat sold by ya'll its a POS, they are a POS and have no fishing skills. Ya'll get that from the training manual when you hired on?


Wait, what? I haven't ragged on anyone's boat or fishing skills. From what I've seen on this forum, many of it's members get butthurt too easily. Seriously guys, just have a cold one and log off from time to time.

/thread.


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Its amazing how a little fun can come to this. Remember what most of us was taught, if you dont have nothing nice to say dont say it at all! keep it clean, there are young people on here!


----------



## oilfield (Mar 22, 2006)

I like it keep the s__t going Wwe are all getting the fishing blues so let's go boys.


----------



## oilfield (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry for the SP.


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

This whole thread, which started as a mono-hull vs. cat ride, has gotten way out of hand. My original offer, was simply lets go offshore, in 4' seas, me in my Glacier Bay, and whoever else, in their 20' monohull, and lets see who makes the run, and gets back with a box of fish. And my deal still stands.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

z-cat said:


> This whole thread, which started as a mono-hull vs. cat ride, has gotten way out of hand. My original offer, was simply lets go offshore, in 4' seas, me in my Glacier Bay, and whoever else, in their 20' monohull, and lets see who makes the run, and gets back with a box of fish. And my deal still stands.


20' Cat, huh. You got twin 15hp Yamahas on that bad boy??? How do you work both tillers???


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Lmfao...
I bought a 24ft Kenner from ArseProSlobs & have had numerous probs with ithwell: Ya'll cant seem to keep the Console to stay attached..My Fuel gauge still leaks & now the darn thing doesnt work...
my .o2C...fill the form out & put your big girl panties on...
where the salty t greenie when ya need it!



Snap Draggin said:


> BWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!! Did I hurt your little feelings too? Well, in case you missed it earlier, fill out the attached report and turn it in to the proper personnel.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

papotanic36 said:


> Its amazing how a little fun can come to this. Remember what most of us was taught, if you dont have nothing nice to say dont say it at all! keep it clean, there are young people on here!


I'm pretty sure that if the moderators found anything on here offensive they would have deleted the post and sent the offender a PM.


----------



## SpecialK (Mar 20, 2007)

Mono or cat... My trihull kicks your butt!


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

Chase This- Not 15hp tiller drive engines, twin 115hp Optis, with, believe it or not, a helm. I do not know why you made that comment, either.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

z-cat said:


> I do not know why you made that comment, either.


Sorry, z-cat. I did not mean to hurt your feelings.

I made the comment because I thought it was funny.

You know. Kinda like you posting about your 20ft boat and challenging the entire Bluewater board to a fish-off, when you haven't posted a single picture of a fish in the entire 1 year 4 months you have been here.

You know, funny stuff. Please ask Snap Draggin for the hurt feelings report.

Brandon


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

Chase This-

I did not challenge the entire bluewater board to a fishoff.

I simply challenged a 20'monohull, to make a run in 4'seas, and see who could make the run, smoother, and safer.

As for the pix, I'm not a show-off, like some here. I only love to fish.

If you have any doubts about my fishing abilities, you can do a search on the offshore categories, of the STAR tourney. Yes, I've won a few prizes, and even a contender (which was sold), because it did not compare to the Glacier Bay I own.

And no, I don't have any hurt feelings.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

z-cat said:


> As for the pix, I'm not a show-off, like some here. I only love to fish.


Ok, since you want to get into the details:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=158041



z-cat said:


> Probably a dumb question, but computers aren't my deal. I have tried to attach a few jpeg pics, and after trying to upload them, I get a message saying they are to big. How does this work? Thanks"


So, you see, it's not that you're "not a show off", it is just that you do not have the intellectual capacity to post pictures.

Now, "how does this work", you simply stop posting and handle defeat like a man.

Brandon


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

*Getting OWNED*

Z-Cat just did. :help:

B,keep up the good work. People like us need to keep these computer "challenged" on their toes by *OWNING* them on a daily basis.

Should we start a count of how many people on this thread alone?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> Ok, since you want to get into the details:
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=158041
> 
> ...


OWNED!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Ok, since you want to get into the details:
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=158041
> 
> ...


you dang mighty munchkin! I wanna race,, will my 14 john with 9.9 rude go off shore..


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

I guess I focus most of my "intellectual capabilities" on hunting and fishing than computers. And no, I have not been "owned"


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Whats "owned" mean?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

PalmsUp said:


> Whats "owned" mean?


it mean that munchkin jumped off a 50' ladder and kicked z-cat in the e-nuts :spineyes:


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Ok, since you want to get into the details:
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=158041
> 
> ...


Oh wow... well played sir, well played. That's hillarious. LOL.

I'm still laughing.


----------



## snapdragrowb (Oct 30, 2008)

Snap Draggin said:


> I ask you again...what were the seas like?


Looks like solid 3-4 feet to me, but I don't get out much these days. Pretty cool.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

z-cat said:


> Chase This-
> 
> I did not challenge the entire bluewater board to a fishoff.
> 
> ...


I'll take the challenge with my sea fox mono hull with a 150.


----------



## porkchop (Jul 23, 2006)

Try doing that in the gulf of mexico 10 out of 12 months of the year. Wont be too fun...


----------



## 38 offshore (Feb 4, 2008)

I recently sold my 38 Fountain TE. The boat was an excellet ride top speed of 74 MPH in the intercostal. I ran the boat 450 HRS the first year. We have fished all sea conditions 1-2 up 6-8 FT. The boat is fast but in a 3-4 sea condition top (uncomfrotable) speed is 40 MPH. We pushed the boat too hard on several occasions and in the 3-4 foot seas with tabs down the boat will not run over 40 MPH. The props will not stay in the water ask Daniel at the marina he replaced 2 lower units last year at 3K each. The boat has it advantages it runs excellent in 1 to 2 at 60 MPH but how many of those days do you get a year. The boat is very echnomical in 1-2 sea conditions we have had several trips where the weather picked up and the economy of the boat falls way off by 50%. The reason is the stepped hull thats how Fountain gets the speed out of their hulls but as soon as the weather picks up you can no longer maintain the speed required to trap an air cushion between the hull and water this basically equates to drag. Someone mentioned the new Perdido platform we made that run with a 100 Gallon blatter during POCO and returned to POC on fumes (520 Gallons of fuel).


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

38 offshore said:


> I recently sold my 38 Fountain TE. The boat was an excellet ride top speed of 74 MPH in the intercostal. I ran the boat 450 HRS the first year. We have fished all sea conditions 1-2 up 6-8 FT. The boat is fast but in a 3-4 sea condition top (uncomfrotable) speed is 40 MPH. We pushed the boat too hard on several occasions and in the 3-4 foot seas with tabs down the boat will not run over 40 MPH. The props will not stay in the water ask Daniel at the marina he replaced 2 lower units last year at 3K each. The boat has it advantages it runs excellent in 1 to 2 at 60 MPH but how many of those days do you get a year. The boat is very echnomical in 1-2 sea conditions we have had several trips where the weather picked up and the economy of the boat falls way off by 50%. The reason is the stepped hull thats how Fountain gets the speed out of their hulls but as soon as the weather picks up you can no longer maintain the speed required to trap an air cushion between the hull and water this basically equates to drag. Someone mentioned the new Perdido platform we made that run with a 100 Gallon blatter during POCO and returned to POC on fumes (520 Gallons of fuel).


Interesting.......


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

so what are you getting?


----------



## Da Ranger (Jul 10, 2008)

*The only way to ride*

38 you need to change your name to something like Mr.Smith.

This here is the only way to go out to the floaters.


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Da Ranger said:


> 38 you need to change your name to something like Mr.Smith.
> 
> This here is the only way to go out to the floaters.


My kidneys hurt just looking @ that picture! Nothing like squishing your own beans after coming out of your chair.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Hydrocat said:


> My kidneys hurt just looking @ that picture! *Nothing like squishing your own beans after coming out of your chair*.


Unfortunatley - Been there done that. :rotfl:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Da Ranger said:


> 38 you need to change your name to something like Mr.Smith.
> 
> This here is the only way to go out to the floaters.


that is just retarded to even go in conditions like that with that boat. It don't even look fun. That's cat boat conditions right there.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

so how many handle's does Team Notorious write from? [email protected], 38offshore, etc. Im sensing a burn handle, what do you think Brandon?


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> that is just retarded to even go in conditions like that with that boat. It don't even look fun. That's cat boat conditions right there.


Come on Gilbert-you know thats [email protected],38offshore material right there! Once upon a time I heard they did 59mph in seas like dat!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> Come on Gilbert-you know thats [email protected],38offshore material right there! Once upon a time I heard they did 59mph in seas like dat!


I just realized it. 

this head cold has me down right now. :headknock


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

WOW, what a thread. I would be scared to go in anything over 3ft in my boat/


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Da Ranger said:


> 38 you need to change your name to something like Mr.Smith.
> 
> This here is the only way to go out to the floaters.


On your way you can troll like me!


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*spam*

:rybka::rybka::rotfl:


[email protected] said:


> No, the Fountain was doing 59MPH. You were almost on the mark. It sounds like you know what the capability of a Fountain is.


this is pure spam


----------

